# Flirtseite erstellen



## LastHeros (2. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, in der nächsten Zeit eine eigene Flirtseite zu erstellen. Mit der soll es möglich sein, private Nachrichten zu schreiben, Bilder zu bewerten usw. Um nicht alles selber schreiben zu müssen suche fertige Scripte! Kennt jemand von euch fertige "Bausteine" die ich verwenden kann oder hat jemand vielleicht noch andere Tips für mich?

Danke!


----------



## bronks (2. Okt 2006)

Ich will Dich nicht wegschicken, aber bei dem was Du suchst wird Dir am ehesten hier geholfen: www.phpfriend.de  Dort findest Du Leute, die solche und ähnliche Sachen schon realisiert haben.


----------



## mutex (7. Okt 2006)

Wäre doch aber mal nett: Eigentlich alle Sites setzen sich aus immer wieder den gleichen Komponenten zusammen - ein Forum hier, ein Gästebuch da ... und an allen Ecken und Enden stößt man auf PHP: Selbst dieses Java-Forum hier baut darauf. Nur: Es handelt sich dabei zwar nicht um die Enterprise Application an sich, doch denke ich, daß der ein oder andere Java-Code für das "selbststudium" solch einfacher Anwendungsfälle sehr hilfreich wäre. Der Siegeszug von PHP mag unter anderem darin begründet sein: Foren gibt es wie Sand am Meer und überall wird dran gedreht und geschraubt - man kann dran wachsen und verbessern - und irgendwann hat man etwas wie dieses phpBB hier, daß einfach überall eingesetzt wird. Sich mal mit solch "schnöden Spielereien" abzugeben könnte IMHO der Verbreitung von Java einen guten Schub geben und damit die Akzeptanz - auch für "höhere Ziele" - steigern. Die Anforderung "Flirtseite" fände ich insofern (im Quelltext) durchaus interessant: Was setzt man ein und wie spielen die Dinge zusammen?!? Und: Ich fänd's nicht schlecht, wenn neben den zwanzigtausend PHP-Flirtseiten mal eine unter index.jsp aufgerufen würde - soll er doch mal machen ;-)


----------

